# Selling my 1967 2000CS



## allan64 (Apr 19, 2011)

With a heavy heart I am forced to sell my 67 2000CS.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180919341975


----------

